# Nuevas tecnologias en iluminacion ...



## Elvic (Oct 25, 2008)

saludos

solo como cultura general pongo este  post y pues un leída de parte de ustedes no estará de mas

Podrán competir con las tecnologías actuales como los leds?
yo en lo particular pienso que si 

o sera limitada por la gran influencia del mercado ...?

Las bombillas de bajo consumo pueden tener los días contados en la carrera por encontrar sistemas de iluminación energéticamente eficientes. Planilum, fruto de la colaboración entre Saazs y Saint-Gobain Innovations, es el primer cristal emisor de luz del mundo. Incorporado a estanterías y mesas, esta tecnología puede proporcionar luz a casas y oficinas. 






Gracias a su suave luz, este dispositivo sólo se calienta hasta una temperatura similar a la del cuerpo humano, lo que hace que no sea necesario añadirle pantallas o difusores. Planilum tiene un espesor de 2 centímetros y está compuesto por cuatro capas de un cristal especial, un gas no tóxico y fósforo serigrafiado. La vida media de este dispositivo es de 50.000 horas, lo que equivale a 20 años de uso doméstico, y una vez finalizado su uso se puede reciclar un 90% del dispositivo, ya que está compuesto básicamente de cristal.

Cada panel de 100 W de potencia puede iluminar 40 metros cuadrados de espacio, lo que ofrece una eficiencia que está a medio camino entre una bombilla normal y una luz de neón. Ahora el objetivo de la compañía es desarrollar muebles y otros objetos domésticos que incorporen estos paneles para conseguir soluciones lumínicas funcionales y atractivas.

http://www.genciencia.com/2008/05/27-planilum-cristales-que-dan-luz#more

http://www.saazs.com/


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 26, 2008)

Por lo que comentas es un fluorescente modificado para que sea mas estético.

No me convence.

Los led son la alternativa a corto plazo.

Actualmente no entiendo el termino de las lampara de bajo consumo que tanto les gustan los politicos (supongo que los fabricantes también)

Donde esta el ecologismo?

-Son fluorescentes normales
-Ademas añaden electronica, mas complejos y dificiles de reciclar
-La duracion es muy corta, si la ponen en un lugar donde se hacen muchos encendidos solo te durara unos 3 meses.
-La luz tarda casi 1 minuto en coger todo su brillo.
-Bajo consumo? en letras grandes indica 22W en pequeñas 40W, es un timo.


Creo que interesa sacar de la circulacion las bombillas convencionales que son mas baratas y cualquiera las puede fabricar (competencia) y obligar a comprar lamparas caras que solo las fabrican multinacionales.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 26, 2008)

NO ES NI PARECIDO A UNA LAMPARA DE BAJO CONSUMO EN SU FUNCIONAMIENTO!

Ademas dice "un gas no tóxico y fósforo serigrafiado"... esto me indica que funciona de manera similar a un led blanco


----------



## fernandob (Oct 26, 2008)

ademas , aunque tuviese un parentezco al tubo fluor, o incluso que sea un fluor.........y ?
que ?

si los hace mas aceptables para el uso , sirven .

cual es ? algun racismo con el viejo fluor de cocina  y almacen ?   
hoy , dejando de lado los gustos y la estetica sigue siendo de lo mejor el fluor.

si encima es implica mejoras, mejor.

habria que ver algunos parametros d eesa novedad:

1 __ LLO MAS IMPORTANTE : se hara masivo? alguien pone la $$ y es facilmente fabricable ? como para venta masiva ?, el costo sera el que defina.

2 -- seria interesante ver como lo ve la fuente a esa luminaria , como una carga de que tipo se comporta ?
R ?
o L ?

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2009)

Tubos de luz a led


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2009)

a la pucha !


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2009)

Fijate Fernando b

Tubo Fluorescente con 100 LEDs SMD 60 cm. 10W Blanco Día 850 Lm.

Tubos fluorecentes para reemplazo de tubos fluorescentes convencionales. 
Temperatura color: 6000K-6500K 
Flujo Lumínico: 850 Lumens. 
Voltaje Entrada: 190-265V 
Instalación del tubo:  Se debe quitar el cebador y el balasto antes del encendido para asegurar la protección del producto


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2009)

Lo único . . .    


*Tubo Fluorescente LEDs 60 cm. 10W Blanco Día 850 Lumens
[TK-TF60B]* *48,00EUR*

ops


----------



## unleased! (May 12, 2009)

Siempre las puedes armar de forma casera...
Fijate los precios de los leds en ebay:
*15.000mcd*
*Hasta 255.000mcd*
Compensará hacerlas? Vosotros que opinais?
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2009)

no se el tema del flujo luminos o de un tubo comun , habria que poner ambos para comparar.

lo de hacersela uno mismo ........aqui aprovechan a forma de un tubo para reutilizar el liston, no entre a ver los leds, tienen qu eser similares, tenes que hacerte la placa, algo de electronica para proteger lso leds de la tension, dice ahi que es 190 a 265 v .......

asi que si te lo vas a hacer hace la cuenta con todo   

lo interesante de estos tubos de leds es , o puede ser  la diferencia con uno electronico:
facil de dimmerizar, 
podes encender y apagar muchas veces, para efectos por ejemplo.
y buejhh.......... algunas otras habra.

eso si.........no me imagino cuando a un oficinista se le queme uno d estos y lo tire en la calle..........que hacen uds ? si ven uno de estos apoyado contra un arbol entre las bolsas de residuos ?


----------



## electrodan (May 12, 2009)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Actualmente no entiendo el termino de las lampara de bajo consumo que tanto les gustan los politicos (supongo que los fabricantes también)


La supuesta "ventaja" de las lamparas de "bajo consumo" es que "consumen menos", dan un luz mas blanca, y (para mi la principal), se pueden introducir en un zócalo normal (de incandescente) si mayor dificultades. (Compatibilidad.)


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> eso si.........no me imagino cuando a un oficinista se le queme uno d estos y lo tire en la calle..........que hacen uds ? si ven uno de estos apoyado contra un arbol entre las bolsas de residuos ?


Obvio que me lo llevo p'a casa! Por lo menos, hasta que salgan medio baratos. Hablando siempre de LEDs, por supuesto.
PD:Tema movido a Actualidad Tecnológica.


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

Digan NO a las lamparas de bajo consumo! generan muchos armonicos! 
En Ebay vi 100 leds de 40.000mCD a 2 euros... y acà te venden cada uno a mas de un peso! que mal que estamos eh...


----------



## electrodan (May 12, 2009)

Es cierto, acá también te re-roban con los precios. Las lapiceritas chinas esas que traen una lucecita (LED), salen mas baratas que los propios LEDs.


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

Aunque tendriamos que ver la calidad de los leds  ... las mCD...

EBAY: Lumiere Led Blanche 20W Faible Consommation Maison  Francia	 -->€  3,99 <--	
ARGENTINA: High Power Blanco Frio - 20W - 180º Mas Informacion  Precio Por Unidad:    $180.00

http://global.ebay.com/30W_High_Power_LED_Flood_light_Garden_Warehouse_Banner/220408490993/item

Lastima que no acepten  MasterCard en ebay para comprar...


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Es cierto, acá también te re-roban con los precios. Las lapiceritas chinas esas que traen una lucecita (LED), salen mas baratas que los propios LEDs.



ese tema que es raro y parece raro creo que se explica por lo que ees fabricacion MASIVA .
parece mentira pero si fabrican un display de matriz inteligente de tantos puntos por tantos otros para lso electronicos como nosotros venderan , no se , 10 mil por decir un numero, para aplicaciones serias y de alta tecnologia.......

pero si mañana se ponen a fabricar el mismo display para un juguete de navidad que pinta causa sensacion y se vende en todo el mundo , o un juguete que simula una pelea de el programa "gran hermano " o un baile de " high chool musical"  venderan millones y costara una decima parte o mucho menos .

parece raro....pero es asi.....


----------



## unleased! (May 13, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> eso si.........no me imagino cuando a un oficinista se le queme uno d estos y lo tire en la calle..........que hacen uds ? si ven uno de estos apoyado contra un arbol entre las bolsas de residuos ?


 jejejeje, la respuesta de un apasionado de la electrónica es odvia.  


			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> En Ebay vi 100 leds de 40.000mCD a 2 euros... y acà te venden cada uno a mas de un peso! que mal que estamos eh...


hummm... no se la equivalencia de pesos a euros pero te puedo decir que en la tienducha que mas cerca tengo (a 80Km) los venden de 20.000mCD a 0.70€ cada uno que ya me parece abusivo para un led que no ilumina mas de tres palmos, y los de color azul a 1€!. Ya ni me imagino los de RGB.


			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Es cierto, acá también te re-roban con los precios. Las lapiceritas chinas esas que traen una lucecita (LED), salen mas baratas que los propios LEDs.


 En todas las casas de electrónica. Si quieres hacer un proyecto con leds algo ambicioso es mejor comprarlos por ebay ya que en una tienda normal, con tales precios te desanimas a dejar tanto dinero en un proyecto. Hice una vez una estimación teórica de hacer un fluorescente con leds y mientras en una tienda te gastabas 60€. En ebay los conseguías por 10€ y llevados a puerta de casa.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 13, 2009)

No hay nada que hacer... es asi   

Yo me hice una làmpara de 60 leds (15000mCD) y me salìo 60$  pero... quedò bonita


----------



## luisgrillo (May 13, 2009)

oye fernando, que tipo de led son? ultrabrillantes de cuantos mcd?


----------



## marioxcc (May 13, 2009)

elvic dijo:
			
		

> es el primer cristal emisor de luz del mundo. Incorporado a estanterías y mesas, esta tecnología puede proporcionar luz a casas y oficinas.[/quote¡Vaya mentira!, un diodo emisor de luz tienen un *cristal* de semiconductor extrínseco que es el que emite luz, asi que un LED es un cristal emisor de luz, y los LED's existen mucho antes que esas porquerías.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandoae (May 13, 2009)

12.000mcd (no 15.000mcd como puse antes) 
Con apertura de 20º, son estos:
http://www.dled.com.ar/product/?id_product=10


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 4, 2009)

Al menos en méxico al venta de LEDs es accesible, se consiguen LEDs de 22.000mcd a 15° por unos USD$ 0.6.
Considero que los LEDs son por el momento el futuro de la iluminación.
Las malas experiencias que he sufrido con ellos han sido derivadas de un mal uso. En internet me he encontrado un sin número de circuitos para manejar los LEDs de alta corriente o de alto brillo, ya que si solo se les conecta en serie con un resistor la vida del LED disminuye bastante.
En un principio me fabrique unas lámparas de 50 LEDs para 120VAC, y mi poca experiencia hizo que los conectara a través de un resistor, resultado: Casi cada semana tenía que cambiar al menos un LED que se quemaba. Solución, les conecté un circuito regulador de corriente, que se logra con dos transistores y dos resistencias, que limita la corriente a 25mA y de esta forma llevo ya varios meses de no cambiar ni un solo LED.
El consumo es de 3.5Whr e iluminan igual o mas que una lámpara de 5Whr fluorescente.
Existen ahora un nuevo tipo de LED, al menos así parece, que se llaman CREE. 
http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp7090_xre.asp
Según los fabricantes iluminan más que los ya conocidos LUXEON. He entrado a la página y no me canso de ver sus características. Lo malo es que hasta ahora no llegan con el proveedor donde compro los LEDs.
Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 5, 2009)

"ya que si solo se les conecta en serie con un resistor la vida del LED disminuye bastante. "
Si la fuente no tiene grandes variaciones no se tienen que quemar (si los calculos de la R estan bien hechos)...


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 6, 2009)

De hecho eso mismo pensé, pero al poner 50 LEDs juntos se emite una fuente de calor considerable alrededor de unos 45° a 50°C. Según características de los LEDs su resistencia interna varía dependiendo de la temperatura del dispositivo, por ello una resistencia común en el mejor cálculo no sirve de mucho.
Como comentario adicional el valor de la resistencia fue mayor al calculado para sobrellevar los picos de voltaje, así que en realidad con mucha menos razón debió quemarse. La lámpara con la resistencia consumía 3W, con el "regulador de corriente" 3.5W y emité mucha mayor cantidad de luz. Se "calienta" igual o más, pero los LEDs no se quemán.
Saludos


----------

